# Uber Driver in a Coma After 5 Passengers Assaulted Him



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html

*From the article itself:*










An Uber driver is clinging to life at the hospital after five passengers attacked him on the Upper East Side, police said.

Cops on Friday released surveillance video of the Feb. 5 attack on the corner of Second Ave. and E. 62nd St.

The 54-year-old victim had picked up three men and two women around 2:45 a.m. from the Privileged Gentlemen's Club in Queens, then got into an argument with the passengers, cops said.

The fight escalated as the group arrived in Manhattan around 4:30 a.m., then spilled out onto the sidewalk.

Surveillance video shows several men tussling with each other, though it's unclear who is the victim. Police said one of the passengers punched the victim in the face, knocking him to the ground.

Cops are investigating whether the fight was over the fare, police sources said.

The driver was rushed to NewYork-Presbyterian / Weill Cornell Medical Center where doctors put him in a medically-induced coma, authorities said.

The suspects are still on the loose.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd be a janitor before I Ubered in NYC.

No surprise at the usual suspects.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Horrible. What happened between 0245 and 0430?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


Terrible. :frown:

An hour and 45 minutes to go a few miles sounds wrong. There must be more to this story.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


I once lived about six blocks from there. This was an argument with passengers, and the group took their behavior to one of the most pristine neighborhoods of Manhattan. Just goes to show that any argument with a passenger is a reason to cancel and get them out. Wishing this driver a full recovery after his induced coma.

Always make angry people calm by being conciliatory. No issue is worth their volatility. Agree, apologize, empathize, and survive. An empty car is safer.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Makes me glad I don’t work past 9PM these days. 

I hope he makes a full recovery and everyone involved gets what they deserve.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I'd be a janitor before I Ubered in NYC.
> 
> No surprise at the usual suspects.


Janitor where I works makes $31.00/hour sooo...I asked, "where do I sign up".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with this guys FACE ?

EVEN HIS EYES LOOK SKEWERED.

AND THE 2 WOMEN LOOK LIKE BABY EATERS.

10 - 20 YEARS IN PRISON MAY " MELLOW" THEM OUT.

" PRIVELEGED GENTLEMANS. CLUB"

SEND THEM TO " PRIVELIGED RIKERS ISLAND " !

Serious.
That guy ought to be Locked up for his face alone !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another fine example of why to stay the **** in the car if you decide to confront pax

Pax are at their most dangerous if confronted. And, If for whatever reason there is a dealbreaker with pax, dont let them in the car in the first place.

More details in this article:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...fter-passengers-assault-him-in-manhattan/amp/
"When the driver spotted the rowdy crew drinking booze during the ride, he told them to stop - but they refused and began squabbling with him instead during the ride to Manhattan, law enforcement sources said.

The fed-up driver pulled over on the northwest corner of East 62nd Street and 2nd Avenue, *where the boozy group took the fight to the sidewalk*, surveillance video released by cops shows."

Anyone have a link to the surveillance video?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber is simply a THREAT TO DRIVERS HEALTH & WELLBEING !



GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


I TELL YOU WHAT

SOMEONE IS GOING TO RECOGNIZE THE 2 " "LADIES" from the " Priveliged Gentlemans Club".

That







s where i would start if i was a cop.

The one on the left is " High Maintenence"
Fresh haircut. No split ends. High dollar hair products.Makeup. New coat. New slacks. New boots.
" Daddys Money"

She cant go " underground" if she wanted to. Too needy.
( Patty Hearst 2.0 )
Everyone else wearing Salvation army style threads.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I would say next time, just let them drink!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I would say next time, just let them drink!


A SAWED OFF SHOTGUN WITH BUCK SHOT COULD HAVE TOOK THEM ALL OUT " TOGETHER".

GUNS ILLEGAL IN N.Y. ?

JUST AS SOON USE ILLEGAL GUNS.

FREAKIN BLOW THEM AWAY IN THE VAN.
SET IT ABLAZE INSIDE
JAM ACCELERATOR AND LET EM ROLL INTO THE RIVER AFTER THEY COOK AWHILE.

NO BALLISTICS.
NO D.N.A.
NO PRINTS.

GO HOME.
Report van stolen when you wake up
.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The driver has been identified. The ride and its attack was a month ago, and he is still in critical condition.

https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/forme...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I'd be a janitor before I Ubered in NYC.
> 
> No surprise at the usual suspects.


I tell ya, nothing worse than a white college girl out past bedtime.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADryver said:


> The driver has been identified. The ride and its attack was a month ago, and he is still in critical condition.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/forme...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


They ever catch the Jr. Weasils ?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> uber is simply a THREAT TO DRIVERS HEALTH & WELLBEING !
> 
> 
> I TELL YOU WHAT
> ...


you mean the three ladies and the two dudes with baseball caps?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

LADryver said:


> The driver has been identified. The ride and its attack was a month ago, and he is still in critical condition.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/forme...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


 The driver is the dude that got beaten. I hope it was not that hard to identify him...check for wallet, run vehicle registration, etc....


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> The driver is the dude that got beaten. I hope it was not that hard to identify him...check for wallet, run vehicle registration, etc....


It's actually pretty hard. It probably took most of the local police precinct to figure out what the pink sticker in the window meant (then they took two week's union-mandated vacation to work private security, so they weren't available to engage with Lyft Manila customer support, which we all know leads to nothing in the best of scenarios), after it was established that the driver wasn't some strange member of a gay cult, it was determined his grievance was best filed along the 1,296 cases of complaints filed by folks who thought the local police department was meant to furnish services other than retirement benefits to its officers.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


The other night I picked up 2 drunks from a bar. After driving the two men about 1 mile towards the destination, they redirected me to go in a different direction to another bar. I asked them to change the destination in the app. They said the ride was requested by the bar at the pickup location as they were kicked out of it. They basically forced me to drive them 5 miles in the opposite direction. I know I could have called the police but I just let it go, dropped them off, went offline and went home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> you mean the three ladies and the two dudes with baseball caps?


The Junkie with Dreads aint no woman.
Walks both sides of the fence.
But not even an Ugly woman.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> uber is simply a THREAT TO DRIVERS HEALTH & WELLBEING !
> 
> 
> I TELL YOU WHAT
> ...


Many of those gentleman's clubs employ hair stylists and the women get cut the same night. I had a pax who worked as a hair stylist at one of them. She's definitely a dancer


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

If they aren't dancing, then doing other gigs to make money, hair dresser, massage, etc..This is good multitasking...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Justice123 said:


> The other night I picked up 2 drunks from a bar. After driving the two men about 1 mile towards the destination, they redirected me to go in a different direction to another bar. I asked them to change the destination in the app. They said the ride was requested by the bar at the pickup location as they were kicked out of it. They basically forced me to drive them 5 miles in the opposite direction. I know I could have called the police but I just let it go, dropped them off, went offline and went home.


That's when you drop them off and drive another 50 miles on the bar's dime.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's when you drop them off and drive another 50 miles on the bar's dime.


I did not want to answer any questions later &#129312;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> The driver is the dude that got beaten. I hope it was not that hard to identify him...check for wallet, run vehicle registration, etc....


It means they have disclosed his identity.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sounds like wanted to fit 5 in an X ride....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Dead passengers is a preferable outcome, and probable here in Arizona.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Source: https://www.nydailynews.com/new-yor...0200229-kxoceucydbaq7onuk746bm24ua-story.html
> 
> *From the article itself:*
> 
> ...


Let's play profile the suspects. Two bouncers, one stripper, a waitress and a bartender.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Justice123 said:


> The other night I picked up 2 drunks from a bar. After driving the two men about 1 mile towards the destination, they redirected me to go in a different direction to another bar. I asked them to change the destination in the app. They said the ride was requested by the bar at the pickup location as they were kicked out of it. They basically forced me to drive them 5 miles in the opposite direction. I know I could have called the police but I just let it go, dropped them off, went offline and went home.


Smart move. You might have saved yourself a lot of hassle.


----------

